# Only a Look sagt: Hallo



## onlyalook23 (7 Okt. 2016)

Hi @ all. Es ist mir eine Ehre, hier bei euch Mitglied zu sein. Ein super Board. Bin ständig auf der Suche nach: Event, Gala und Red Carpet-Bildern (Promi-Vorlagen)...  
Meine Vorlieben sind: Nylons und High Heels. Meine Fav´s sind: Beatrice Egli und Andrea Kaiser...:thx: für euer Danke... Have a nice day. 

Only a Look: 47, Location: Hessen-Germany (temporary) Karlovy Vary-Karlsbad CZ...


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## cyberthug (5 Nov. 2016)

hi und viel spass


----------

